# Looking for a Fridge: Kitchen-Aid or Kenmore?



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

K-Aide


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought a kenmore about a year ago, and its loud, noisy, and sounds like a waterfall in the fridge. I don't even have the water line hooked up for the ice maker.

I would never by a Kenmore again. This could just be my fridge, but I thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

We have had good experiences with Kitchen Aide over the years. When we remodeled last year with an all new kitchen everything that went in was Kitchen Aide.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I believe that KA model would be built by Amana, that is a very nice very well built unit


----------

